# AI and estrogen



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

Gents, I’m running 750 test c and 600 mast e per week. I started with aromisin at 12.5 every couple of days, then as I started to feel like my estro was climbing I went to daily. Didn’t notice a huge change, so I bumped to 25mg/day. 

Still feeling high estro sides and I just got my bloods back. Estro is elevated, 110 on a range of 8-35. So triple what it should be to be within range. But, my test levels are high so it’s to be expected. I’m very aware of the fact that I have nipples and I’m holding water. I’ve never used aromisin before, so I guess I’m wondering. Do I bump it up again daily? Get my hands on adex? I had hoped that the aromisin would be good since I was never a huge fan of adex. 

I’m thinking I’ll add another dose of aromisin daily and see how that gets me. Maybe run more bloods in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Is your aromasin junk?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Is your aromasin junk?


There’s also that thought.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 11, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Is your aromasin junk?





Straight30weight said:


> There’s also that thought.



I'd start there. Something isn't adding up.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 11, 2019)

Exactly what I was going to say.
Ive tanked my E twice on less than 25mg/day, its pretty strong stuff plus you're taking mast which for some (including me) is also a mild AI.

Try some different aromasin.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Exactly what I was going to say.
> Ive tanked my E twice on less than 25mg/day, its pretty strong stuff plus you're taking mast which for some (including me) is also a mild AI.
> 
> Try some different aromasin.


That’s the reason for the mast, to try to combat some of the estro. 

I’ll get some different ai coming, considering just switching to adex.


----------



## DNW (Oct 11, 2019)

You could also do a short period of nolva


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 12, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> That’s the reason for the mast, to try to combat some of the estro.
> 
> I’ll get some different ai coming, considering just switching to adex.



Harder to control E2 with adex


----------

